# Many thanks to Coversure



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a quick note of thanks to Jayne at Coversure for all her help and advice with sorting out my my mobile policy recently.
Excellent service and competitive rate. Would highly recommend to others
Many thanks
Martin.:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Martin, i will pass your thanks on to Jayne :thumb:


----------

